# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Medicijnen hoge bloeddruk

## Tammygirl

Hoi iedereen,

Ik neem momenteel de losartan-hydrochlorothiazide 50 mg-12.5 mg tablet.
Deze mag je niet innemen als je zwanger bent. Maar, mijn vriend en ik zouden graag volgend jaar aan kindjes beginnen.

Mijn huisarts zegt omdat ik hiervan 2 tabletten per dag neem dat ik geen ander medicijn kan nemen ter vervanging. Klopt dit?

Ik zag namelijk na wat opzoekwerk dat er nog enkele andere medicijnen voor de bloeddruk zijn die wel kunnen bij zwangerschappen. Methyldopa en Trandate (Labetalol). Deze medicijnen zijn ook in dosissen van 100 mg of 125 mg verkrijgbaar. Kan dit dan niet als variant?

Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes

----------


## sietske763

als ik jou was zou ik naar gyn. gaan,
die weten precies wat je mag slikken in alle maanden van de zwangerschap.....bv de eerste 12 weken is de vrucht erg vatbaar voor sommige med. omdat dan de ontwikkeling naar een echt babytje erg belangrijk is en sommige meds beiinvloeden die gezonde ontwikkeling.
en..... gyn. heeft veel te maken met hoge bloeddruk, omdat het wel eens voorkomt bij een zwangerschap bv toxicose en het hellp syndroom

----------

